# I can 't smell the odor?



## futuredream45 (Jan 8, 2008)

i dry my bud, and put them into a jar a week. i can't smell the odor, what's the problem?


----------



## medicore (Jan 8, 2008)

Give it a total of a month at least.  Mine didn't really smell good for at least a month.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2008)

Weird...mine sure was stinky then, like grass or hay.  Try again after blowing your nose.  Sorry, I'm no help.


----------



## medicore (Jan 9, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Weird...mine sure was stinky then, like grass or hay. Try again after blowing your nose. Sorry, I'm no help.


 
:rofl: You crack me up Smokinmom, I have bad allergies and sometimes I have to blow my nose to taste my food.  Sorry, that just made me laugh.


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 10, 2008)

That's wild... I thought mine was weird cuz mine didn't smell much at all... Skunk#1. But after it was cured... oh jeeze don't crack the jar!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 10, 2008)

I would be glad to do a smell test for you, both while in the jar and also a burning sample. I do this for free to help all of my friends...  but after a good cure I'm sure you will have different results...though as Smokin Mom said a good blow might help...


----------



## King Bud (Jan 10, 2008)

I smell my bags so often that I don't notice the smell of my joints, while my friends can track it from 5 feet away.

I think it's sort of similar to when you smoke a joint, the smoke doesn't smell as strong as when you smell someone smoking a joint.

Does that make sense? :huh:


----------



## futuredream45 (Jan 11, 2008)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> That's wild... I thought mine was weird cuz mine didn't smell much at all... Skunk#1. But after it was cured... oh jeeze don't crack the jar!


 
how long can you smell it when you cure them?


----------



## futuredream45 (Jan 11, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> I smell my bags so often that I don't notice the smell of my joints, while my friends can track it from 5 feet away.
> 
> I think it's sort of similar to when you smoke a joint, the smoke doesn't smell as strong as when you smell someone smoking a joint.
> 
> Does that make sense? :huh:


 
it make sense. you may be right. i smell it every day. i am going to ask my friend to smell it for me, and ask him.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 11, 2008)

I have half a dozen mason jars full of curing beauty, all at about 12 weeks cure, i can open a jar and it doesnt smell of much to me but my wife can be in a totally different part of the house and she says she can smell ive just opened a jar, so i would say we get used to our own stash odour so it seems not to smell to us, but to others it can be smelt 50 feet away lol.


----------



## Leonard50 (Jan 17, 2008)

hey!!!
what smell should come from that bud.
I think that it'll take more time to fragrance to your home.


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 11, 2008)

Unless your trying to inpress your friends smell is not as big a deal as is does it get you high.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

its all about taste and high!  ,, but even after the first 2 hits the weeds black and charred and doesnt have that green bowl taste so its all about getting high from there. lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

yup, keep curing.....they will come around. you have to wait till the majority of the chloryphyll degrades for the sugers to take there place. be sure to air the jars out EVERYDAY or they WILL mold. if you have to touch the buds make sure your hands are clean, touching wet buds with dirty hands is asking for trouble.

goodluck


----------



## zipflip (Sep 20, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> I smell my bags so often that I don't notice the smell of my joints, while my friends can track it from 5 feet away.
> 
> I think it's sort of similar to when you smoke a joint, the smoke doesn't smell as strong as when you smell someone smoking a joint.
> 
> Does that make sense? :huh:


 dont know if anyone else still reads these older threads but i'm just cruisin thru them readin on my education into the growin realm...
  but neways i notice this too. why is it that it seems to wreak up a room or car or watever way more when u burn down a joint between couple people vs burnin down a bowl of smoke.?  but yet i love the way a burnin joint smells and the fresh green taste every joint..  mmmmmm


----------

